# 30 G Tall lighting



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a 30G tall (same footprint as a 20G) and on it is a 2 bulb T8 light fixture each bulb is 15 watts. I'm getting a lot of brown algae. I just want low light plants but I'm thinking this light isn't strong enough to reach the bottom of the tank... Any suggestions?


----------

